# What is DCC



## aaronfisher (Oct 29, 2008)

ok what is DCC how can i use it what is it for and how is it controled and will it control turnouts


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Question one, Digital Command Control
2,3 control multiple trains and accessories with a handheld device. These trains need a chip to be seen by the system. The accessories need a receiver. Many systems are available.
Yes it can control switches.
Search DCC in the forum and readup. It is best to be well informd before purchasing.
Bob


----------



## mcnay55 (Oct 21, 2008)

*DCC Engines vs. DC Engines*

With DCC in mind, how does the cost$ differ between engines DC/DCC ? 
I am in the planning stages and the way I connect the track will depend on the use.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*It varies.*

Bachmann Gp 40 diesel list 65 Dcc ready and 43 just Dc.Site sponsor has them listed. 

Transformer good one 60, cheepest DCC 150? 300 average.
Tell us what you get!
Bob


----------

